# Shortlisting place to live in



## bloomington (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi

I am relocating to Malaysia early March and my work place is Cyberjaya. Started shortlisting places to live in and i have Puchong, Kajang, Seri Kembangan and Cyberjaya in the list. 

My preferences - 15-20 mins drive to office, playschool fr my 2.5 year old, health clinics, stores like Giant.

I am looking for a condominium to start with gated security and such. Can you please advise if the above locations are good enough and is there any good condominiums that i can start looking at? And references to property agents would help too..

Regards
TS


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi bloomington 

Have you tried searching on www.iproperty.com.my


----------

